

Could a marathon ever be run in under two hours? - JacobAldridge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12933932

======
getonit
_"I'm 60. If I've got my figures right, I'll live at least 20 years, so I
believe in the next 20 years we will see the first sub two-hour marathon,"
London Marathon race director Dave Bedford says._

Wishful thinking? How does his lifespan affect the probability of the 2-hour
mark being broken?

